# Buying half a cow



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

My husband and I have decided to go ahead and purchase half a cow, after several "food poisoning" like episodes after eating grocery store ground beef. We have tried different vendors as well as different types of ground beef, but it always ends up the same. 

I have a few places to call and get some information from, but was wondering if anyone had any personal experience and/or tips you'd be willing to share?

If you're semi local, where do you get yours? What was approximate cost? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm going to be keeping an eye on this thread. I have been wanting to do the same thing for years.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to be keeping an eye on this thread. I have been wanting to do the same thing for years.



Sure thing. I'll make sure to give you any extra info I find while I make my phone calls tomorrow.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a lot of beef, make sure you have a freezer that will handle it, and make sure you really really like hamburger.

If you have any weekend "farmers market" you might cruise by them.  We have a couple of farmers that local grass fed beef, and they will sell you a half.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

Shuga call McAfee's in Wrightsville, they'll head you in the right direction, been in business forever.


----------



## prydawg (Jan 28, 2015)

My wife and usually split half of a cow with my parents. We get it from the Houston County FFA. The price is tax deductible as it is listed as a scholarship donation on the receipt. My wife works with a lady who coordinates the thing, but you might be able to call and get the order form from the FFA. I will have to check with the wife to see what we paid last year, but we haven't had to buy ground beef in the last 9 months and still have some until we buy again.


----------



## shotgun (Jan 28, 2015)

McAfee in Wrightsville is a great place. And don't forget the sausage! I go there once a month and it worth the drive.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> It's a lot of beef, make sure you have a freezer that will handle it, and make sure you really really like hamburger.
> 
> If you have any weekend "farmers market" you might cruise by them.  We have a couple of farmers that local grass fed beef, and they will sell you a half.



We'd get more than just burger, but yeah, we have the freezer space. We have a stand up freezer just waiting for it. I've got to defrost it again and throw away a few things that we don't use, but there's plenty of room. Thanks!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Shuga call McAfee's in Wrightsville, they'll head you in the right direction, been in business forever.



I've been given that name a few ties now, from local people here, too. Gonna give them a call, for sure.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2015)

shotgun said:


> McAfee in Wrightsville is a great place. And don't forget the sausage! I go there once a month and it worth the drive.



I worked down that way last month, it's a drive, but if they know what they're doin' well worth it I suppose!


----------



## Hoss78 (Jan 28, 2015)

We buy a half every year, your looking at 6-700 dollars. Be sure to ask how long the beef hangs and how much they charge for freezing, if you want it froze when you pick it up. Lots of small charges in there per pound that can add up fast. Also see if you can be there when they cut and wrap so you can say what gets ground and how big you want your steaks,roast and such.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 28, 2015)

you won't be sorry. I haven't bought ground beef in a long time. we raise and sell cows but keep one back occasionally to keep the freezer stocked up. it looks, smells and tastes different. I was always a little confused by the bright pink stuff at the grocery store. ive opened up a few cows and none of them were neon pink on the inside.

like someone already said, know what you're getting into though. half of a 900-1000lb cow is a lot of meat.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband and I have decided to go ahead and purchase half a cow, after several "food poisoning" like episodes after eating grocery store ground beef. We have tried different vendors as well as different types of ground beef, but it always ends up the same.
> 
> I have a few places to call and get some information from, but was wondering if anyone had any personal experience and/or tips you'd be willing to share?
> 
> ...



To give you a little guidance on terminology. What you want is technically not a cow. What you want is actually an animal that was not ever used for breeding as described by the term cow or bull. They too are slaughtered at the end of their useful life but not typically sold in the manner you plan for. 

 The younger animals typically slaughtered for the traditional beef market could be called a calf, a steer, heifer, yearling, a beef, etc. They were those that someone made the determination early in life were to be prepped for market and not used for breeding.

If  you could find a farmer who would sell you a calf and deliver it to a slaughter house for you that would be your best bet IMO.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 28, 2015)

Milkman said:


> If  you could find a farmer who would sell you a calf and deliver it to a slaughter house for you that would be your best bet IMO.
> 
> Hope this helps.



that would probably be the cheapest option. our processor/butcher will actually just come to the farm and pick them up. just make sure you understand what you're getting. most farm bought cows (milkman is right steer/heifer) would likely be "grass-fed" which is fine if that's what you want. buying a grain fed cow would likely have to be arranged well in advance as this is a process that takes a few weeks.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 28, 2015)

Just to shed a little more light on it, you'll get more grain fed beef via your FFA show auctions and half is a good bit of beef. It lasts us more than half a year easily. You might want to check with a processor as they normally have other folks wanting to do what you're doing.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 28, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> We'd get more than just burger, but yeah, we have the freezer space. We have a stand up freezer just waiting for it. I've got to defrost it again and throw away a few things that we don't use, but there's plenty of room. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been given that name a few ties now, from local people here, too. Gonna give them a call, for sure.


I think what he is saying is if you buy a half a beef, a lot of the meat will be ground just as in deer meat. You figure 400 pound a side, that gonna be a lot of ground not just steaks and roast


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 28, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> most farm bought cows (milkman is right steer/heifer) would likely be "grass-fed" which is fine if that's what you want. buying a grain fed cow would likely have to be arranged well in advance as this is a process that takes a few weeks.



It cost us a little bit more for a grain fed cow but the meat was better then any we've ever had.  Well worth it to me.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2015)

If you purchase direct from the farmer you can get a calf of any size they are willing to sell. Maybe 500 lbs that would yeild 250 lb of meat.

  It wouldnt have to be a 1000 lb steer.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 28, 2015)

j_seph said:


> I think what he is saying is if you buy a half a beef, a lot of the meat will be ground just as in deer meat. You figure 400 pound a side, that gonna be a lot of ground not just steaks and roast




Yeah, this.


First time I bought a whole cow, it had a "standard cut", it was well done at a local abattoir, but they throw all the trimmings into the grinder.  I was just amazed at how much hamburger you end it with.

It was a 4H cow, and I have to say, the hamburger was better than most steaks restaurants serve.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 28, 2015)

We dont eat beef anymore but if I was to order half a "cow" it would be from this place. 

They are 100% grass fed and slaughter on property 

http://www.whiteoakpastures.com/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Just bought a grain fed 1/2 a heifer and it was actually smaller than what I am used to buying.

Expect approximately half the meat to be ground beef.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 28, 2015)

Buy it from local show animal and help out a kid and make their hard work pay off. If you want beef from white oak pastures, it's at Publix and kroger. I'll never understand how people pay that much for an inferior product but their automated slaughter house is very cool.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2015)

I found some really good information from Young Farms Cattle today. They're in Tennille, GA. Total cost will be around $1200 and I get to choose what I want, cut wise, and can talk to the butcher myself. They butcher the steer at C&B in Milledgeville, and I've bought meat from them in the past, so I'm familiar with them already. Plus, they're plenty close!

I'll update with more info, as I call around some more to get prices and ask more questions. I will definitely be calling MCafee's, as I know a few people that do business with them, too.

Thanks for the help so far, y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Good thread suga


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Good thread suga



Thanks Blood. This is my first time with this kind of thing, so I'm hoping to be able to help someone else out down the road. I'll make a final post with all my gathered information and post it at the top when all is said and done. That way, you don't have to read the entire thing to see it all.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 28, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> after several "food poisoning" like episodes after eating grocery store ground beef. We have tried different vendors as well as different types of ground beef, but it always ends up the same.



May I focus on this statement for a second. Does any type red meat make you "sick"? If so, did you know there is a disease caused by tick that makes the victim sick when eating red meat. Not sure if you were aware of that or not.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 28, 2015)

Todd E said:


> May I focus on this statement for a second. Does any type red meat make you "sick"? If so, did you know there is a disease caused by tick that makes the victim sick when eating red meat. Not sure if you were aware of that or not.



I'm fine with any and all other red meat from the grocery store, except for ground beef. Nothing else bothers me.


----------



## mattech (Jan 29, 2015)

My neighbor works in town and usually buys a half a cow from his farmer buddies in Forsyth. I can ask him some info when I see him. Also, I believe Thomas deer cooler in bowling broke does it in the off season.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm fine with any and all other red meat from the grocery store, except for ground beef. Nothing else bothers me.



Are you eating it same day or leaving it in the fridge for a while?

I know you're "supposed" to be able to leave ground meat in the fridge, but unless it's frozen I eat meat same day I get it from the store. I don't buy ground anything any sooner than the day I plan to eat it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 30, 2015)

We buy ours from Tinks Grass Fed Beef in Washington.  Very happy with their meat and, IMO, it is just as good tasting as anything grain finished (and is healthier).

Last time we bought a half was last spring.  I think we paid $6.80/pound and it totalled right around $1300.

Family of 5 and we eat beef every week.  We will still have lots left this spring.  So a half will last us more than a year.

They are a very well known farm across the state.  I was insistent on grass fed only and have done lots of research on the various farms across the area.  Ultimately, we decided on Tinks.  But there are several others more toward Atlanta that I could probably recommend as well.  Came close to using some of them, but Tinks was our choice.

Here's a typical yield sheet from them on a half cow.  You can see why you have to have a strong affinity for ground beef!!!

I actually think what we're going to do next go around is buy the whole cow, keep all the steaks and roasts and sell off about 150# of ground to friends at a discount to the normal cost of $6.50/$7 per pound.  That way we get more of the good stuff and still get enough ground.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but all the talk about "grass fed" beef reminds on when I was a mere lad, and Winn-Dixie would advertise their "heavy Western  beef."  Supposedly older steers produce a higher grade beef.

huntinfool -- neat chart.  Thanks for providing that.  Corresponds with my experience -- a LOT of hamburger.  Good hamburger, but a LOT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/106434/all_natural_beef_sale_2_00lbs


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Right now beef is going for $2 a lb. on the hoof commercial. Prices aren't coming down anytime soon.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 1, 2015)

I hauled two to the slaughter today. $ 2.25 per pound plus butcher cost. I have more . They have a good finish on them and weigh from 1050 to 1200 lbs.. 

 The meat from the stores now seem to have a lot of water in it. Beef done right is aged in which means it should be drier than what I have been seeing in store bought meat. The excess water means you are paying more for less meat. The meat we raise has a lot better flavor also. More natural and no hormones.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 1, 2015)

My dad raises all natural grass fed beef no additives! Give me a call at 7703620544 and I can get you linked up with him. Not exactly sure where you are but will be glad to give y'all some meat to sample. He has had nothing but good feed back from the steers he has done so far. I won't ever buy another thing of beef from the store. And neither will you if you try it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

450 pound calves here brought 3.60 a pound 3 weeks ago.

Folks, that is way over a grand for a 1/2 grown calf.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> We buy ours from Tinks Grass Fed Beef in Washington.  Very happy with their meat and, IMO, it is just as good tasting as anything grain finished (and is healthier).
> 
> Last time we bought a half was last spring.  I think we paid $6.80/pound and it totalled right around $1300.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that chart! That helps me to get a better idea of what to expect.



Milkman said:


> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/106434/all_natural_beef_sale_2_00lbs



Thank you!



3d foam killer said:


> My dad raises all natural grass fed beef no additives! Give me a call at 7703620544 and I can get you linked up with him. Not exactly sure where you are but will be glad to give y'all some meat to sample. He has had nothing but good feed back from the steers he has done so far. I won't ever buy another thing of beef from the store. And neither will you if you try it.



Replied to your PM. Very interested in meeting up with y'all to talk about the process. Thanks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> Are you eating it same day or leaving it in the fridge for a while?
> 
> I know you're "supposed" to be able to leave ground meat in the fridge, but unless it's frozen I eat meat same day I get it from the store. I don't buy ground anything any sooner than the day I plan to eat it.



We eat it the very same day we buy it fro the store. If we don't plan on eating it the same day, it goes right into a Ziploc bag and into the freezer.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 3, 2015)

Towson's Cold Storage in Tifton.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 3, 2015)

3d foam killer said:


> My dad raises all natural grass fed beef no additives! Give me a call at 7703620544 and I can get you linked up with him. Not exactly sure where you are but will be glad to give y'all some meat to sample. He has had nothing but good feed back from the steers he has done so far. I won't ever buy another thing of beef from the store. And neither will you if you try it.



Does he butcher them and where are y'all located?
Thanks

Good thread Sugar Plum


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems pretty expensive for food that may get freezer burnt.... The butcher packaging is not good enough to avoid.  I would repack by wrapping in plastic wrap and vacuum seal to protect your investment


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2015)

When we bought ours, it was all vacuum sealed.  So that was a little bit of extra cost.  But, I think it's worth it.

Since it was our first time buying that type of quantity, I didn't know whethere we would eat it all.  But, it turns out we're pretty close to being on track for another shortly after the year mark.

As I said, I am pretty well convinced that the best way (if you can scrape the money together) is to buy the WHOLE cow.  We have enough friends and neighbors who are interested in grass fed ground that I feel like I could off-load 200# or so pretty easily at cost or slightly above.  That way I get to keep the entire cow worth of steaks, roasts and all the more expensive cuts, but I don't end up with a much higher expense.

As I recall, there was about a 0.75$ difference per pound between buying a half and a whole beef.  So, that, by itself is a $300 discount.  Then sell off 200# of ground at $6/lb, that's another $1200 off the total cost.  I already know that I paid between $1300-1400 for a half.  So, if I can effectively sell the ground that I want to sell, I will essentially have no additional cost for the extra high end cuts.

....at least that's the plan for this next time.

Freezer space to store it all temporarily is certainly an issue.  But I'm willing to buy another chest freezer if I can save that money on the beef every year.  It's a one time cost.

One thing I didn't mention when I posted the yield sheet was that they will also typically give you the bones packaged up as well.  They are good either for giving to pets as treats or to use for making soups/stocks/broths and freezing or canning.


----------



## 25.06 (Feb 6, 2015)

Myself and a friend buy a steer about 400# and raise it for about a year up 1200#. Then have it processed and we split the meat and it last us most of the year.
Cost of the steer, feed and then processing cost is about 3.00 to 3.50 per pound and it is much better than the meat at grocery store. We get 250 to 300 pounds of beef each.
The only problem is the price of the steer is going up each year. Still cheaper and better than meat from grocery store.


----------

